# llO0DQLE Front Lawn 2022



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

So I've been away for a while, lawn has been neglected for 3 years due to personal life circumstances. The front lawn was reno'd to a monostand of Bewitched in 2018.



I've done nothing to the lawn since 2019 and the state of things at the start of the season can be seen below.





I don't have much time these days to work on the lawn so I'm keeping it simple. I've been nurturing it and reviving it, doing all the usual things but only working on the front lawn due to time constraints. The back lawn is a disaster at this time. It will be a renovation project down the road. I've just been spoon feeding synthetic fert, some Milo, Kelp, Humic Acid, SLES, watering a lot etc. Progress pic to follow in a couple days to show 1 month's progress.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It's good to see you back @llO0DQLE. Time is the enemy of lawns sometimes. But you have KBG so as you know some nitrogen and water and it will be back to green.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Bob. It's already looking a lot better. I was thinking I'd have to Reno again with how it looked back in the beginning of May. Grass is really quite resilient. It has bounced back pretty good. Still has some bare spots and thin in certain areas but it's KBG, I believe I will have a full lawn by the end of this year. Pics soon.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Glad you are active again. You always seemed to have good insight and experience, when commenting in others journals and threads. I'm interested in seeing your progress and documentation (with photos, as you mentioned). It's nice to see the results of good practices and hard work to bring back a struggling lawn, as opposed to full renos, which seem to be more common. Good luck!


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words Chris.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's one month's progress. Pics from today after mowing. HOC is probably about 2".


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Got to love bluegrass ability to return to form. Looks good.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Belated greetings for Canada Day! The lawn is much improved. Should we call you the comeback kid?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks really good near the driveway. I didn't think it would take long...it just looked a bit off-color initially.


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

Would be interesting to learn how much of each (_"synthetic fert, some Milo, Kelp, Humic Acid, SLES, watering a lot etc."_) you've applied this year.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. Haha comeback kid, funny. The color is still not where it used to be but it's getting there. Part of the off color issue is that my pics never look the same as in person and there's quite a bit of brown in the lawn. Some of it is dead grass leaves or thatch and there's a bit of leaf spot and some other fungus causing brown tips and shredding of the leaves. It's not too bad at the moment, I didn't do a proactive Natria (Serenade) regimen from the get go and we've been having a lot of rain lately. My plan is to keep the low(er) HOC of around 1.5 - 2" and maybe bag the clippings. Started to spray Natria as well. I do have Propiconazole if needed.

Rookie - sorry I didn't take notes because I'm just too busy these days and I didn't measure anything either. I just eyeballed my inputs based on memory and feel. I applied urea and milo almost weekly since about mid-May IIRC, Potassium and Phosphorus twice so far about a month apart (my previous soil tests indicated quite low levels and I have not applied any since 2019), Kelp/Humic acid/SLES about 3x. I watered about every 3-4 days when there wasn't any rain but for the past few weeks, I've not needed to irrigate due to the constant rain.

Current issues are:

1. Color needs to improve
2. Density needs to improve and fill in bare and thin areas.
3. Some grassy weeds
4. Some areas where my neighbor's grass has infiltrated my lawn - will probably try Tenacity as it looks like it's Creeping Red Fescue. Not sure if that will work. Otherwise, might have to RU some spots. 
5. Leaf spot and brown tips on some grass blades.
6. Needs levelling
7. Plan to kill the tree this fall as well as some perennials and shrubs
8. Contemplating what to do with the "garden area" in the back area of the lawn. I'll probably kill it all and either mulch it and do annuals every year, or hostas, or hardscape it and put planters. But I need to get rid of all the pea gravel as it gets into the lawn.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

@pennstater2005 recently did a Triclopyr app and it damaged a bunch of FF. Maybe it can be helpful with your CRF. Also, if memory serves @Green was using repeated apps of Tenacity to combat FF, and might be able to offer some insight for your apps. If it wasn't Tenacity, then he used something else, which could be helpful.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Chris, good to know. I do have Triclopyr on hand as well. But I'm not sure I'm going to tackle this this year.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> @pennstater2005 recently did a Triclopyr app and it damaged a bunch of FF. Maybe it can be helpful with your CRF. Also, if memory serves @Green was using repeated apps of Tenacity to combat FF, and might be able to offer some insight for your apps. If it wasn't Tenacity, then he used something else, which could be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did try that at one point. It must have had an effect, because there's a good amount of KBG/Tall Fescue on that slope. Since then, I gave up doing it again, because I'd rather not cause more problems by overusing Mesotrione, and risking making the area worse, or even causing too much "metabolic resistance" to the HPPD inhibitor herbicide pathway. I'm guilty of using Tenacity too often for a decade now, even after trying to reduce my use more recently.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

2 month progress.


----------

